# 2008 Arbor Formula - first time boarder needs help



## dmoss (Jan 23, 2008)

I've gone out a few times now and am ready to buy a board...

Was looking at the 2008 Arbor Formula 55 (I am 5'10" and weigh about 150 lbs) as an entry level board, but am concerned that after a season or two I will want something at a more intermediate level? Anybody know anything about this board? Might I be better spending a bit more money and getting more of an "intermediate" board that I will be happy with for 4-5 years?

Any help or suggestions would be welcome...was thinking that maybe the Arbor Alt would be a potential alternative, but is it really worth an additional $200? I'm a graduate student so money is a bit tight...


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2009)

I've been renting boards for the last 4 years and finally decided to buy a board this year. I am 5'8" and 155 lbs. I went for the Arbor Formula - got it 50% off 3 days ago from EMS for $170.00 shipped. Stock was running low when I ordered. 

Anyway, I am comfortable on the blues and like to bust little ollies and 180's...but nothing crazy. I went for the 158. I mainly just freeride and like to cruise and I figure this board will do me just fine for a few years. When I get back from Stratton this weekend I'll put a review of how the board felt.


----------

